# Preise für Windows Vista



## Heiko (13 November 2006)

Heute wurden die Endkundenpreise für Windows Vista bekannt:


> Vollversion von Windows Vista Ultimate 549 Euro



Wer kauft sich sowas?
Da wird der ALDI-PC gleich mal 50 % teurer...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80920


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da wird der ALDI-PC gleich mal 50 % teurer...


Aldi Süd hat ab morgen einen Laptopf für 799 € im Angebot. Dabei ist eine separate, spieletaugliche Grafikkarte, eine Tasche und Win XP mit einem *Gutschein zum kostenlosen Upgrade auf Vista*, wenn es dann verfügbar ist.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aldi Süd hat ab morgen einen Laptopf für 799 € im Angebot. Dabei ist eine separate, spieletaugliche Grafikkarte, eine Tasche und Win XP mit einem *Gutschein zum kostenlosen Upgrade auf Vista*, wenn es dann verfügbar ist.


Gleiche URL:


> Die Bearbeitungsgebühr beträgt etwa 15 Euro, lediglich das Upgrade von XP Home ist teurer: Mit einem Coupon verlangt Microsoft 50 Prozent des Preises, den die Upgrade-Schachtel für die gewünschte Home-Version von Vista im Laden kostet.


ALDI hatte in der Regel Home-Versionen dabei.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*

So isses, wenn man Erzählungen von Kollegen zu viel Glauben schenkt. Werde mir jetzt den Flyer besorgen und das Kleingedruckte genauer lesen (für den Kollegen).

Passend dazu: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80008im Weihnachtsgeschäft gibt´s Coupons für Vista und Office.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*



Reducal schrieb:


> So isses, wenn man Erzählungen von Kollegen zu viel Glauben schenkt. Werde mir jetzt den Flyer besorgen und das Kleingedruckte genauer lesen (für den Kollegen).
> 
> Passend dazu: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80008im Weihnachtsgeschäft gibt´s Coupons für Vista und Office.


"Kostenlos" heißt dabei wohl, dass Du nichts mehr an ALDI zahlen mußt für das Update, sondern nur noch an M$


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*



Heiko schrieb:


> ALDI hatte in der Regel Home-Versionen dabei.


http://www.aldi-sued.de/product_special/product_461.html


> Windows Vista™ Home Premium
> Der Kauf dieses für Windows Vista™ qualifizierten Computersystems mit Windows® XP Media Center Edition berechtigt Sie ein lizenzkostenfreies Upgrade auf Windows Vista™ Home Premium zu erwerben.***


möcht mal wissen, was Aldi dafür an M$ löhnt....


> *Nicht alle Funktionen von Windows Vista™ sind auf allen Windows Vista-fähigen PCs verfügbar. Alle Windows Vista-fähigen PCs können zumindest Windows Vista Home Basic ausführen.* Für Premiumfunktionen wie die neue Benutzeroberfläche Windows® Aero™, die in anderen Editionen von Windows Vista verfügbar sind, ist erweiterte oder zusätzliche Hardware erforderlich. Nähere Informationen finden Sie unter www.windowsvista.com/getready
> 
> *** Die Versand- und Bearbeitungskosten sowie andere Gebühren betragen € 19,95
> Dieses Angebot ist gültig bis zum 31.03.2007.
> Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie auf www.medion.com/vista.


schätze mal,  um dem sonst drohenden Einbruch des Jahresendgeschäftes zu begegnen


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*

In der Printausgabe von GameStar 11/2006 waren folgende Vista-Preise veröffentlicht (in US-Dollar):





> 200 $ Home Basic
> 240 $ Home Premium
> 300 $ Business
> 400 $ Ultimate
> Enterprise auf Anfrage


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*

Wenn ich das richtig interprätiere, dann verlangt Aldi tatsächlich (außer Bearbeitungsgebühr) keine weiteren Kosten für das Upgrade. Interessant finde ich aber den Satz im (besonders) Kleingedruckten:





> Microsoft® Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005
> Vorinstalliert und auf Recovery DVD-ROM.
> Windows Vista™ Home Premium
> Der Kauf dieses für Windows Vista™ qualifizierten Computersystems mit Windows® XP Media Center Edition berechtigt Sie ein lizenzkostenfreies Upgrade auf Windows Vista™ Home Premium zu erwerben.***
> ...


Für mich bedeutet das, dass Aldi heute noch gar nicht weiß, ob die im November 2006 zu kaufende Hardware tatsächlich mit einer Premium-Version des Vista dann im März 2007 lauffähig ist. Die einfachste Version (Home Basic) läuft auf jeden Fall. Aber wer Wert auf die neue Aero-Oberfläche des neuen Betriebssystems legt, wird damit enttäuscht sein, wenn Home Premium dann tatsächlich doch nicht läuft.


----------



## A John (14 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich sowas?
> Da wird der ALDI-PC gleich mal 50 % teurer...


Als ich mir die Brocken für einen neuen PC zusammenkaufte, bekam ich Win- und Office XP, beides OEM- Vollversionen für weniger als die Hälfte von dem, was die "normalen" Update- Versionen kosteten.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das große Komplettsystemhersteller, die zig tausende Lizenzen ordern, dafür nur jeweils einstellige Dollarbeträge bezahlen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*

Ich denke das macht Microsoft richtig prima.

Wir bleiben bei XP und nehmen dann OpenOffice
Auf den Pusch hat OO schon lange gewartet.
Wo sind den hier nur die Ironie-Tags?


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wo sind den hier nur die Ironie-Tags?


Hier:
[ir]Das ist ein ironischer Text...[/ir]


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*

@ Heiko

:bussi:


----------



## stieglitz (15 November 2006)

*AW: Preise für Windows Vista*

Hier ist eine Preisliste, zusammengestellt vom Handelsblatt:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/news/default_204819_1164536.aspx


----------

